# VM cable boxes



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone know which cable boxes VM ex NTL are now supplying?

I have read various threads regarding channel changing issues with the newer samsung boxes which has put me off upgrading. 

Try not to laugh when I tell you I still use an old analog General Instruments box but this thing is rock solid, I could live with poor PQ but now Sky one has gone I can't see any reason to keep it & I would get a better all round package from VM digital services.

So I guess my question is, how much of a problem is the channel change issue. Those of you with the newer boxes, can you live with it or is it driving you nuts?

Thanks guys


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

1000s, 2000s need a IR Dongle, 4000's don't.

Samsungs don't but after a SW upgrade they needed a reboot every now and again, don't know if they have fixed that.

I use a 2000 with a dongle and can't remember the last time, if any time I have had a channel change problem.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Also you can use V+ box with Tivo allowing it to control the live tuner. You will have to adjust your Tivo recording to allow for the viewing of V+ recorded programmes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> 1000s, 2000s need a IR Dongle, 4000's don't.


I seem to recall that the 4000s _may_ need it.

Just to put the MAD4ITs mind at ease a little, my Samsung box channel-changes are now 100% accurate <he says with his fingers crossed )>. Not sure about the 'needs a re-boot' as I re-booted mine the other day but this was not anything Tivo-related. I'll keep and eye on it for you though


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I seem to recall that the 4000s may need it.


The 4000 will operate without the IR dongle because they were made to operate on both IR & IRDA remote signals BUT   from personal experience operating them with a dongle makes them more reliable.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. That's what I thought I said


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry Carl didn't notice the may in italics.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's okay. I wasn't having a go at you. I just sometimes get mis-understood so was just confirming that that was what I actually meant


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

Thank you all for your comments, it has certainly put my mind a rest a little & I will ring VM in the morning and see what they can offer me. I would imagine I would only get the option of one of the newer Samsung boxes, but by the sounds of it Carl has it working with a degree of success which is good to know.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

You normally don't get a choice, either Standard box, or the more expensive V+ box.

The standard can be any of the paces or the samsung.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> You normally don't get a choice..The standard can be any of the paces or the samsung.


Indeed. I think you get whatever the installer happens to have on the van.



> , either Standard box, or the more expensive V+ box.


There's only one make of V+ Box though


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I had an interesting call with VM yesterday. They want to replace my STB broadband connection with a cable modem. Their reasoning is that when you have 4mb+ it affects the set-top box processing power, causing freezing of TV pictures, artifacts and suchlike. It also can affect the speed of your broadband connection (i.e. the STB is overloaded).

I asked if the 'must reboot to get channel changes' problem might be related.

The _salesperson_ said that it was very likely - it was in the list of problems.

I'll let you know if I still need to reboot after getting my cablemodem.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

A friend of mine also had the call a few weeks ago, also the pace STB's can not do the 10mb. He was on the 4mb like yourself. They of course just installed (pluged in) the blue cable modem and did not set it up.

I had to pop round and register it against his user number and pin (lucky he still had the letter). Make sure your PC works before he goes.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I have VM with a Samsung box. It's been working OK-ish on channel changes, but today I've been rebranded Virgin Media. Now it seems that it wants an Enter after the channel change is put in.

I'm using the front blaster, code 20045, medium. For sure, when I am using setup to try other codes, it puts in the channel number OK but never changes to the channel (which, as I say, requires an Enter). I have changed TiVo config to put two leading zeroes and an enter. So, certainly watching Live TV, I can no longer change the channel using TiVo remote channel up/down (which I always could before)

Is there something else I need to configure, or is there a better code available?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well that's annoying, but then I don't usually ever watch LiveTV anymore  Just use the same code but change it to "press enter after channel change" in the STB Control wizard.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Tried that, it doesn't seem to have cured it. I'll fiddle with it more tomorrow...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh great! You've got me worried now so I'll never get to sleep


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

OK I played around a little more. Using CH UP/DOWN on the NTL remote - I don't need to press enter - once the channel number is in, it switches to it and the banner disappears after a few seconds.

But when TiVo changes the channel (either by CH UP/DOWN or entering the channel number), the channel number is entered correctly but it never makes the change. Of course, pressing enter on the NTL remote at this point makes the change...

Carl (or any other VM user), could you check which code you are using please? And are you using the front blaster?

The depressing thing about this is that I am off to Florida tomorrow for a week and a bit and TiVo will not successfully record anything...any suggestions very welcome.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

UPDATE: Turning off the VM mini programme description seems to have cured it! More testing later... (work to do...)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

smokie said:


> UPDATE: Turning off the VM mini programme description seems to have cured it!


That's just what I was going to suggest.



smokie said:


> Carl (or any other VM user), could you check which code you are using please? And are you using the front blaster?


20045-Fast and no, I use the wands.

Positioning is also very crucial. As little as 1cm out can cause channel-change problems.

Here's where my wands are placed:
http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tivo1oi6.jpg
http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tivo1ho0.jpg

and I have 100% reliable channel-changes; at least for a couple of days then I have to re-boot the box 



> The depressing thing about this is that I am off to Florida tomorrow for a week and a bit and TiVo will not successfully record anything...any suggestions very welcome.


Get yourself a cheap timer and set the box to re-boot every day or two.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Get yourself a cheap timer and set the box to re-boot every day or two.


Already done - just on one of theose mechanical plug jobbies. In fact, to reduce my carbon footprint (and more importantly to me, my leccy bills) I have put on on the TV and home theatre system as well.

I have never used the wands, not even sure I still have them. I'll see how it goes while I am away - thanks for your help though.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tivo will send you replacemnt wands out for free (well it costs you a 20p phone call!)


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

cwaring said:


> I seem to recall that the 4000s _may_ need it.
> 
> Just to put the MAD4ITs mind at ease a little, my Samsung box channel-changes are now 100% accurate <he says with his fingers crossed )>. Not sure about the 'needs a re-boot' as I re-booted mine the other day but this was not anything Tivo-related. I'll keep and eye on it for you though


So far so good, new Samsung SMT-2110C installed this afternoon and works a treat, recorded 4 progs & all channel changes worked 

Both wands
using 20045 - Fast
2 leading zero's
Enter Required


----------



## rpeentner (Mar 7, 2007)

On this subject I see a number of post saying to switch off the VM mini programme description, and as a newbie to Tivo I bought the right book for me, Tivo for Dummies, but I can't find out how to switch this off. Can someone please take pity andf put me out of my misery?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That book won't help you with this problem rp, as the Virgin Media mini-guide that needs switching off. Nothing to do with the Tivo itself  The procedure will be slightly different depending on whether you're ex-NTL or ex-Telewest customer.

You need to go into something like the 'Services' menu of your STB using the orginal remote control. You should then (somewhere!) find an option to turn the mini-guide off; or at least to 0 seconds display


----------



## djrowley (Mar 11, 2002)

Just for the record, as this seems to be the current Samsung 2100 thread, the VirginMedia software upgrade has made the channel change rock solid  .

20045, Medium. It hardly matters what you set for the number of digits as all channels are now three digits.

I've even switched the Mini Guide back on, set to 1 second. There is a slight danger with this as if it's on screen when a channel number is sent from the Tivo wand, the digits go into the Mini Guide and change the channel for which programme information is shown, rather than changing the broadcast channel, and then the Guide stays up for ever. I'm risking it for the moment.

David


----------



## taoy (Sep 18, 2004)

cwaring said:


> That's just what I was going to suggest.
> 
> 20045-Fast and no, I use the wands.
> 
> ...


I've placed both of the wands on the top of the box and taped them down. Doesn't appear to be a precision problem - they just worked.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Due to some odd channel problems ( picture breakup unrelated to Tivo ) with my exising Pace 2000 box we are due an engineer visit early next week.

IF they have to replace the box do I fight to get another 2000 or accept the Samsung. Had a bad experience with the Sammy when it first came out and got them to swap it for a rock solid 2000 box and no tivo issues with it really to date, with all the VM rebranding etc.

ex NTL area ( Leeds ) , from previous parts of this I take it the 20045 Medium setting is the one to go for, I have the convertor box, does that stay in place as well for the Samsung.

Thanks in advance, makes the dread of the engineer turning up a little better knowing what is likely to cause less hassle these days.

Kind Regards,
Andy


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Good luck, he may have a selection from the van, I understand after replacment they call and get it linked to your account, so should be ok to pick??


With regards to the 2000 and the old C&W remote I have.
I hardly use the remote, but now the numbers and buttons do not correspond correctly on the NTL box, the 4 inputs a 9 etc....
Do these remotes have a different configuration for other boxes?? If so, how can I switch it.

Do you think it maybe batteries, I am sure they are new?.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

andyfoxccp said:


> IF they have to replace the box do I fight to get another 2000 or accept the Samsung.


Well, you usually don't get a choice  You have whatever the guy has on his van. However, I've got one of the new Samsung STBs (see sig.) and it works perfectly. I can't remember the last time it missed a channel change.



andyfoxccp said:


> I have the convertor box, does that stay in place as well for the Samsung.


You won't need it with the Sammy.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Are you still having to reboot it every few days or is that now stable as well?

It the 'C' a variant/version release or are all sammy's the same.

As all other channels work except one that misbehaves I'll happily get the engineer to come back with an appropriate box if needs be !

Thanks for the positive reports,
Andy


----------



## djrowley (Mar 11, 2002)

andyfoxccp said:


> Due to some odd channel problems ( picture breakup unrelated to Tivo ) with my exising Pace 2000 box we are due an engineer visit early next week.
> 
> IF they have to replace the box do I fight to get another 2000 or accept the Samsung. Had a bad experience with the Sammy when it first came out and got them to swap it for a rock solid 2000 box and no tivo issues with it really to date, with all the VM rebranding etc.


The Samsung has been rock solid since the software upgrade a few months ago. 20045/Medium almost never fails now. You can even leave the miniguide switched on.

David


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

andyfoxccp said:


> Are you still having to reboot it every few days or is that now stable as well?


Nope. It's been stable for months now.


----------

